# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  KS Project Update #30: One Up to Two Up Upgrade Kits / January Backers, Heated Beds /

## Eddie

*Project Update #30: One Up to Two Up Upgrade Kits / January Backers, Heated Beds / February Backers*Posted by Chelsea Thompson ♥ Like

*One Up to Two Up Upgrade Kits*
http://store.qu-bd.com/product.php?id_product=162
http://store.qu-bd.com/product.php?id_product=163
http://store.qu-bd.com/product.php?id_product=164
We only have a limited number of each that will ship March 1st; after the initial batch they will go out April 1st.  
*January Backers:*
January backers are starting to go out.  January backers that ordered the heated bed will receive theirs with it included on the initial shipment along with the December backers.
*February Backers:*
Everything is staged for the February backers, so as soon as the January ones are clear, they will be going out in rapid succession.
*March Backers:* 
Still on schedule.

----------

